

Model-view-controller, Haskell-style  - psibi
http://www.haskellforall.com/2014/04/model-view-controller-haskell-style.html

======
inglor
Why are people so fixated with the term `MVC`, it's just the name of _an_
architectural pattern.

What the library author has here looks pretty cool, but I don't understand how
it's anything like MVC. It's not that the author is special here, things like
ASP.NET MVC and PHP 'MVC' frameworks make no attempt to be even close to the
design pattern but still take pride in calling themselves 'MVC frameworks'.

In general, people seem to be calling everything that does 'separated
presentation' MVC.

One of the things I don't understand.

~~~
groovy2shoes
Can you elaborate a little more on how this is different from MVC? It seems to
me that this library is rather similar to Wikipedia's description of MVC, but
with the state moved out of the model.

~~~
Gabriel439
The model may use pure state (using the `State` monad), but if you wish to
read or write that state to a persistence layer you must go through a `View`
or `Controller`.

